# Seasonal



## 2legit2quit (Dec 18, 2020)

I am a seasonal employee and I just wanted to know if they give you notice as to if they want to keep you on after the season ends? I looked at my 2 weeks out schedule and it shows that my hours have been cut to 18 hours. I want to know if they will at least tell me if they are keeping me or if I need to look for another job.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 18, 2020)

Our seasonal TMs will be told this week before the new schedule (1/3-1/9) is written. From what I understand, hours have been cut in half so those conversations need to happen pronto.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2020)

Hours are down for most folks.  I would just ask your TL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Keep on coming in!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 18, 2020)

Hours suck Jan thru March for everyone. All our seasonals were already told. Merry Christmas. lol.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 18, 2020)

^ Ah that really sucks for them. Bah Humbug.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 18, 2020)

Sometimes seasonals are told at the end of their shift that it's their last day, even though they still are listed on the schedule.  As a seasonal, you need to assume that you will be let go.   So start job hunting now.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 18, 2020)

Target will get rid of seasonals in earlier January depend on your hire date. Unless they want to keep you, they will call you to HR office.


----------



## seasonaltm (Dec 19, 2020)

2legit2quit said:


> I am a seasonal employee and I just wanted to know if they give you notice as to if they want to keep you on after the season ends? I looked at my 2 weeks out schedule and it shows that my hours have been cut to 18 hours. I want to know if they will at least tell me if they are keeping me or if I need to look for another job.


I’ve been looking for jobs just gotta assume they’ll let you go the latest schedule week of New Years still has me at 32 hours .. doesn’t mean I have a spot they can work us til they don’t want to anymore you never know


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 21, 2020)

One of the seasonal people that I work with in apparel is being kept and she was told last week. Honestly, we needed people in apparel since we have a few regulars that recently quit or moved to other departments.


----------

